# MBTI Convention



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Neat idea.

Welcome to the forums, Phoebe21!


----------



## Yoshi275 (Feb 5, 2015)

Please sign me up! I just thought of this weird name for it "The Unconventional Convention" and I'm not sure if it'll work but it has a nice ring to it!


----------



## darklingdawns (Aug 5, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Which city? I'd love to get in on planning the logistics of this.


Spokane, WA - there's a huge park right downtown with a number of large hotels within walking distance of it and the convention center


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

We need some clever names that aren't too long. Unconventional Convention is pretty good, but can it be shortened to UnCon? I also like TypeCon, or maybe MBTC: Myers-Briggs Type Convention.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I want to go to this. Sounds cool.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

No, seriously, guys. If this happens and is a bomb, it needs to happen in europe too


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Thoughts on setting it in Portland?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes! Sounds like so much fun!

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneDarkQueen (Aug 12, 2015)

Ooh, I like this.


----------



## Tieed3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Would so fly anywhere for this! I think there should be a system for figuring out mistyped people though. Maybe The outer information areas are open to the general public but to get into the different meet and greet hubs (The INTJ cave, ENFP bouncy castle, etc.) you have to take the test then have your results evaluated by a panel of experts. Then once they know your type you go down a slide with your types color and it spits you out in your types main area! Then theres a giant capture the flag game between all the different types with all the different personalities strategies coming in play! Like the ENTJ's spend the entire game arguing over who should lead the charge and while they're distracted all the ESTP's swoop in and steal their flag. But while they were all out stealing everyone else's flags the ISTJ's invented a remote controlled robot to sneak in and steal their flag. But it gets destroyed when they attack the INFP's tree house because they are all still there discussing what the best subject would be to paint for the art competition. Actually on second though this sounds like a gold idea for a T.V. Show!


----------



## Jordan J (Apr 1, 2015)

I think we need to be realistic: the best we will be able to do is to get a big auditorium and some smaller rooms.

And someone needs to address the fact that a lot of types (expecially sensors and ISXX types) won't be that interested in coming.

Maybe we should try a test run with certain types. If we did one for NFs, I can all but guarantee we'd get a good amount to come.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

First run might just need the party room at Chuck E. Cheese. Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

Chuck E. Cheese would be an excellent place to hold an Ne/Se convention. But what about the 75+ percent of us who are not dominant in those two functions?


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Atarah Derek said:


> Chuck E. Cheese would be an excellent place to hold an Ne/Se convention. But what about the 75+ percent of us who are not dominant in those two functions?


There is parking lot outside


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Coburn said:


> Thoughts on setting it in Portland?


Pleeeeeeeeeeeease oh my god that would be so easy considering I like, live in Portland 

We have a convention center and it's big

Also we have a Chuck E Cheese


----------



## jarrow272 (Dec 24, 2015)

I love this idea! 

Seconding the nomination for "TypeCon." You want something short, sweet, and to the point. But that also leaves room for things beyond MBTI, as they come up.

I personally think it would be best if a small group of organizers (maybe 2 or 3 people) emerge who have a) previous experience running a con, or b) have attended many different kinds of cons in the past and can rely on that experience to put together a good event. Also, people who represent different personality types to help ensure that multiple angles are covered and different styles are catered to. I would offer to be a leader myself if I weren't already running two other small cons right now, but I can try to give some general guidance. The idea to start with a small test-run and then expand is a good one.

Practically any medium to large city is going to have a hotel with conference space that could be adequate. You're looking, therefore, at matters of cost and accessibility to your attendees. That is going to be the biggest limiting factor in who attends, as there will be people who can't travel cross-country or afford a big vacation. I recommend setting up a poll for people who are seriously considering attending and seeing what region they would most prefer. Same goes for dates. Some people will want to attend no matter when or where it is, others will have real factoring limitations.

I hope this becomes a reality! It could be seriously cool.


----------



## jarrow272 (Dec 24, 2015)

(But I would be fine with Portland, as a Seattle person, myself!)


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

As some of you may be aware already, there is a Facebook page for this. I can't link to it on my tablet, but the page is called MBTI Convention. Its profile pic says TypeCon.


----------



## LinneaS (Jul 28, 2015)

I really support @Tieed3 's idea with the experts who can help you find out your type. I think people who don't know their type yet, but is planning to know, should be able to participate. Maybe there should be a cafe for those, and people who want to help could come and join, or they should be allowed to walk a little around and see if others will help them?
*Also, will there be age requirements?
Other requirements?*


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

phoenixmarie said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeease oh my god that would be so easy considering I like, live in Portland


Holy crap you live right by me haha.


----------



## funambulist44 (May 7, 2014)

I agree that there should be experts to help figure out types, but it can't be mandatory. If every person had to go through a panel to attend, it would get really congested. I also think that it should be held in an area that allows the most people to attend. We should set up a poll or something, to figure out which is the most popular spot. Let's revive this (even though realistically I won't be able to attend)!


----------



## funambulist44 (May 7, 2014)

LinneaS said:


> I really support @Tieed3 's idea with the experts who can help you find out your type. I think people who don't know their type yet, but is planning to know, should be able to participate. Maybe there should be a cafe for those


Oh, you mean a personalitycafe


----------



## Thought (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw ESTP v ENTP laser tag, and i thought. ESTP can probs shoot better, but ENTP will make a computer that does it for them XD.
It should be competition based but then some types would be at disadvantage.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a great idea. We need to use something like kickstarter, somewhere where people can donate money towards getting this idea off the ground. Once that's in place we can then spread the word through social media, let word of mouth do it's thing and bam! I think it would actually be really easy to raise at least $150,000 using this method. Then we just need to work out the rest of the details.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

My impulsive nature is tempting me to actually give this a shot. But I think I would be a terrible choice for a project such as this. Anyone else interested? Perhaps an NTJ?


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

It sounds like a fun idea:happy:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Phoebe21 said:


> "MBTI Convention where you wear arm bands with the color/design of your type and your enneagram written on it. And there’s a library to introvert and cafe to sit and talk and bounce houses/trampolines for fun"- isfjwallflower
> "And speakers and mbti officials so we can learn more, I would throw money at this."-4lettersmakeusbetter.
> So who wants to do it?


I want an armband that says: "I know my type(s) can you guess"? Winner gets a free beer.


----------



## Acala (Jul 21, 2015)

Great idea! I will stand in the corner and stare at people. Then go back to my room and read a book.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

I love this idea! I would go! (if it was large enough)

That's the thing... a large event is going to draw more people. No one wants to go somewhere for a few days just to hang out in a room of 10 others. Unless it's right next door, which leaves a lot of potential attendees out.

A central location is optimal... plane tickets from any US coast are not that expensive... and subsequent years could bring about similar conventions in other countries as well.

OR, everyone could just come to sunny FL... Orlando perhaps, and make it easy on me... hehehe!
I would be willing to volunteer to do legwork if that was at all possible.

Someone should set up a facebook group... again, I'm willing to help out. Who is in charge, anyway?


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

M


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Rebecca.M said:


> I love this idea! I would go! (if it was large enough)
> 
> That's the thing... a large event is going to draw more people. No one wants to go somewhere for a few days just to hang out in a room of 10 others. Unless it's right next door, which leaves a lot of potential attendees out.
> 
> ...


There is a Facebook group. Scroll up... I'm pretty sure it is mentioned in this thread .


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Has anything ever come of this?


----------

